# Eddie Irvine is dating ...



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.planetf1.com/News/Story_Page/0,15909,3210_3213_1052933,00.html

Further discussion may have to take place in the boob thread.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

a red X? Congrats!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, nice find...an old picture of Pamela Anderson back when she didn't look like a freak. :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Bruce said:


> a red X? Congrats!


Works for me and Phil. But just in case.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Weird...now it shows up. Maybe a server problem the moment I viewed it?


----------

